# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Ghen tị với lão NamCNC

## solero

Đột nhiên thấy lão Nam thăng cấp không còn là thợ nữa chuyển sang buôn món cường dương tráng lực Sờ-pín.
Nghe chừng có đi đêm với ếch-min đây...

----------

Gamo

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Có cái ảnh nào đó nhìn ổng ấu cầm hai quả sờ pín, mặt rạng rỡ, mắt sáng ngời => đủ để phong danh hiệu sờ pín  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

:Wink:   :Wink:  cái này e thấy cũng lâu lâu rùi. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

Mới đi Thái Lan dzề. Chắc mần thêm cái nữa cho đủ cặp. Mà ko biết lão gắn ở chỗ nào ta? :Confused:

----------


## ít nói

Nam 2 sờ pín hả cụ

----------


## Tuấn

Các bác ơi cho em hỏi, trong cái nick ghi là bác Nam bác ấy sờ pín, sờ pín là sờ cái gì ạ mà em tìm không ra, ý em là cái pín ấy ạ. Chả lẽ lại là cái ... 
Nếu là vấn đề nhạy cảm quá thì thôi cũng không cần giải thích đâu ạ, để em tự hiểu theo cách của em cũng được, em cám ơn các bác.

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Vì cái này phải không ạ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Các bác ơi cho em hỏi, trong cái nick ghi là bác Nam bác ấy sờ pín, sờ pín là sờ cái gì ạ mà em tìm không ra, ý em là cái pín ấy ạ. Chả lẽ lại là cái ... 
> Nếu là vấn đề nhạy cảm quá thì thôi cũng không cần giải thích đâu ạ, để em tự hiểu theo cách của em cũng được, em cám ơn các bác.


Ý chính xác là Bác Nam Trùm về món SPINDLE tức là trục chính của máy phay - tức cái động cơ chính đó á.

----------

Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Vì cái này phải không ạ?


  Hơ hơ, đúng rồi đấy ạ, bác Nam khoe của mình vừa to vừa dài ấy mà

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## CKD

> Các bác ơi cho em hỏi, trong cái nick ghi là bác Nam bác ấy sờ pín, sờ pín là sờ cái gì ạ mà em tìm không ra, ý em là cái pín ấy ạ. Chả lẽ lại là cái ... 
> Nếu là vấn đề nhạy cảm quá thì thôi cũng không cần giải thích đâu ạ, để em tự hiểu theo cách của em cũng được, em cám ơn các bác.


Hiểu theo cách của bác.. cũng là một cách hiểu đấy ạ.. em lại thích cách nghĩ của bác  :Big Grin: .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

tui có viết câu nào như bác Marl tạo bão đâu , mà anh em cũng có cớ tung chưởng vậy ? không lẽ em còn hơn bác marl 1 cấp nữa  :Confused:

----------


## anhxco

Bác có câu "Nam sờ pín" đấy còn gì, tiêu đề rõ vậy mà bác Nam đánh trống lảng à!!??

----------


## katerman

Nói vậy có rửa không ta?

----------


## vinhvoedu

em tưởng chỉ có nữ mới sờ pin chứ

----------


## anhcos

> em tưởng chỉ có nữ mới sờ pin chứ


Bác này không thấy pin với pín à, khác nhau hoàn toàn mà.

----------


## newbieCNC

> em tưởng chỉ có nữ mới sờ pin chứ


Là BIM BIM chứ ko phải PÍN chứ bác

----------


## Nam CNC

sao mấy ông phân tich sâu xa quá, mà càng sâu càng nham nhở.... bác ếch chơi em chứ đề cao gì em , bó chim bác ếch luôn , ngộ sẽ trả thù.

----------

